# Divorce sale sorry to spam but my loss is your gain and my gain



## jm540 (Jan 14, 2009)

have to sell getting fast 
Lee Vally tail vice new in box, two cheeper face vices, 42 inch center lathe, delta unisaw old working, routers 3 1/4 2/12 and a bunch others, drill press, over 600 bf hard wood, jet 1 1/4hp 14" band saw, antique hand tools, 2 1/4 hp dust collecter with +/- 100 pvs fittings 2 stage collector,sharpening systems out the yen, radial and compound miter saws, no 55 stanley with all blades in original box with original manual, router bits, drill bits, a bunch of pocket hinges, 10 or more set of two cherries chisels,bass wood and flex carves as well as other chissels and knives, liegh d24r jigs much more

I am selling fast and cheap it has to go in 2 weeks, if you cant pay cash or have it in athens iTn n 1.5 weeks dont call if you can please come get it im selling cheap. after that it is yard sale then putting in storage.

423 333 9766


----------



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

I feel like I've seen this post before…


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

me too and I saw this picture on one of my post.
I wonder what it this about.
I sent a message to Ms Debbie


----------

